# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  ΟΤΕ: Ξεκινά την ανάπτυξη δικτύου WiMax

## mbjp

http://www.insomnia.gr 
http://www.reporter.gr/default.asp?p...&art_aid=50238

----

Στην ανάπτυξη δικτύου WiMax προσανατολίζεται ο ΟΤΕ για την κάλυψη όλων των ασυρματικών επικοινωνιών του. 

Ο οργανισμός επέλεξε την ως προμηθευτή για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου του την καλιφορνέζικη Aperto Networks για την ανάπτυξη πιλοτικού δικτύου στο Αγιον Όρος. Το συμβόλαιο, το ύψος του οποίου δεν κατονομάζεται, θα υλοποιήσει η αντιπρόσωπος της Aperto στην Ελλάδα Heletel.

Ανακοίνωση της Heletel αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινά με το πιλοτικό έργο στο Αγιον Όρος, αλλά πρόθεσή του είναι να επεκτείνει το δίκτυο σε όλη την χώρα. 

Ο οργανισμός κατέχει άδεια στα 3,5 GHz (WiMax) αλλά σήμερα όλες οι ασύρματες επικοινωνίες του, καλύπτοντας περίπου 200.000 πελάτες λειτουργούν στην ζώνη συχνοτήτων του 1,5 και 2,5 GHz. Στόχος του ΟΤΕ είναι η μεταφορά όλων των πελατών στο δίκτυο WiMax που θ' αναπτυχθεί.

----------


## kakis

Δεν κοιτάνε να φτιάξουνε τις γραμμές τους οι ελεεινοί που θέλουν και Wimax...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Ωραία!! να τους δούμε και στα 5 GHz στην Αττική, πλάκα θα έχει ... ::   ::  
Αν στήσουνε και εξοπλισμό της συμφοράς ... 



> Spectrum Allocations issues
> 
> The 802.16 specification applies across a wide swath of the RF spectrum. However, specification is not the same as permission to use. There is no uniform global licensed spectrum for WiMAX. In the US, the biggest segment available is around 2.5 GHz, and is already assigned, primarily to Sprint Nextel and Clearwire. *Elsewhere in the world, the most likely bands used will be around 3.5 GHz, 2.3/2.5 GHz, or 5 GHz*, with 2.3/2.5 GHz probably being most important in Asia. In addition, several companies have announced plans to utilize the WiMAX standard in the 1.7/2.1 GHz spectrum band recently auctioned by the FCC, for deployment of "Advanced Wireless Services" (AWS).
> 
> There is some prospect in the U. S. that some of a 700 MHz band might be made available for WiMAX use, but it is currently assigned to analog TV and awaits the complete rollout of digital TV before it can become available, likely by 2009. In any case, there will be other uses suggested for that spectrum if and when it actually becomes open.
> 
> It seems likely that there will be several variants of 802.16, depending on local regulatory conditions and thus on which spectrum is used, even if everything but the underlying radio frequencies is the same. WiMAX equipment will not, therefore, be as portable as it might have been - perhaps even less so than WiFi, whose assigned channels in unlicensed spectrum vary little from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.
> 
> The actual radio bandwidth of spectrum allocations is also likely to vary. Typical allocations are likely to provide channels of 5 MHz or 7 MHz. In principle the larger the bandwidth allocation of the spectrum, the higher the bandwidth that WiMAX can support for user traffi.


Edit



> ΟΤΕ: Σε λειτουργία ήδη δύο σταθμοί βάσης WiMAX στην Αθήνα
> 14:52 - 17 Ιανουάριος 2007
> Στο χώρο της ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης εισέρχεται ο ΟΤΕ, εγκαθιστώντας συστήματα WiMAX.
> 
> Η τεχνολογία WiMAX προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα παροχής ασύρματης ευρυζωνικότητας, την πρόσβαση δηλαδή σε ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες χωρίς να απαιτούνται ενσύρματα τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα πρόσβασης.
> 
> Οι δύο πρώτοι σταθμοί βάσης WiMAX στην Αθήνα έχουν ήδη τεθεί σε λειτουργία, ενώ o OTE προχωρά στην περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του δικτύου του WiMAX σε περιοχές του λεκανοπεδίου της Αθήνας, της Ανατολικής Αττικής συμπεριλαμβανομένης της ευρύτερης περιοχής του Αεροδρομίου Ελ. Βενιζέλος, της Ιπποκρατείου Πολιτείας και του Αγίου Όρους.
> 
> Οι σταθμοί βάσης WiMAX του ΟΤΕ εκπέμπουν στην φασματική ζώνη των 3,5 GHz που έχει δοθεί στον ΟΤΕ από την ΕΕΤΤ. Τα συστήματα που εγκαθίστανται πληρούν τις προδιαγραφές του προτύπου IEEE 802.16-2004, του προτύπου που δίνει τη δυνατότητα για παροχή ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης. Ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιείται είναι πιστοποιημένος από το WiMAXForum, τον αποκλειστικό φορέα πιστοποίησης συστημάτων ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης WiMAX.

----------


## bedazzled

Εμένα το Άγιο Όρος μου κάθισε κάπως... δεν έχουν DSL εκεί πάνω;  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Εμένα το Άγιο Όρος μου κάθισε κάπως... δεν έχουν DSL εκεί πάνω;


To Θέμα είναι οτι οι παπάδες μπορούν να κάνουν οτι θέλουν και να είναι ανέγγιχτοι!! Τα πάντα υπάγονται στο Εκκλησιαστικό Δικαστήριο, εκτός από κακουργηματικές πράξεις (φόνους κ.τ.λ.)
Αντε και καλό surfing (δεν λέω πως, δεν λέω πού..  ::  )

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Εμένα το Άγιο Όρος μου κάθισε κάπως... δεν έχουν DSL εκεί πάνω; 
> 
> 
> To Θέμα είναι οτι οι παπάδες μπορούν να κάνουν οτι θέλουν και να είναι ανέγγιχτοι!! Τα πάντα υπάγονται στο Εκκλησιαστικό Δικαστήριο, εκτός από κακουργηματικές πράξεις (φόνους κ.τ.λ.)


Δεν το ήξερα αυτό, ενδιαφέρον.  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Λέτε να κάνουμε το δικό μας βουνό αντί για νησί που θέλει το piratebay?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

ξέρω μία Βραχονησίδα κοντά στα σύνορα Ελλάδας-Τουρκίας πού δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν από τους δύο,με έγγραφα απο το 1821,ποιός είναι να φύγουμε?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Λέτε να κάνουμε το δικό μας βουνό αντί για νησί που θέλει το piratebay?


Τώρα που το λές ...
Το Αστεροσκοπείο θα με βόλευε. Εχει και πολλά δεντράκια να καμουφλάρουμε τα πιάτα, ξέρω και που είναι η παροχή της ΔΕΗ  ::   :: 

Υ.Γ.
Χρειάζεται όμως ένα καλώδιο από το σπίτι μου μέχρι τα βραχάκια 50-70 m έχει κανείς καμμιά ιδέα; (χε χε)  ::   ::

----------

